# iPhone is insisting I install tapatalk when I use Safari to access U75



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there anything I can do, besides use tapatalk?
There is a permanent banner over the top of the page, imploring me to use it.
I want it gone!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Mar 24, 2013)

Use it once, it'll go after


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 24, 2013)

You already installed it ..


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

Gimme a mo. Will see what I can do


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have had it installed for a while, I just don't care to use it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

Upgraded the server end of it to a new version earlier so will try to remove the banner thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I have had it installed for a while, I just don't care to use it.


It's just prompting you because of an update - use it and it will be gone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I have had it installed for a while, I just don't care to use it.


 
Uninstall it would probably help.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

The banner should have an icon and a close 'x' once it's properly loaded. You can close that and it goes away.

Have turned the javascript prompt off again anyway.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 24, 2013)

It tried that on my iPad, I ignored it and its gone away


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


>


32 alerts?  Is that all?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> It's just prompting you because of an update - use it and it will be gone


Aye, that worked. Ta!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> The banner should have an icon and a close 'x' once it's properly loaded. You can close that and it goes away.
> 
> Have turned the javascript prompt off again anyway.


I didn't spot an x!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> 32 alerts?  Is that all?


That's an unforgivable amount. I get rid of them as soon as they arrive yet I can't bring myself to turn them off. The only reason there are 32 is cos I have been eating my tea and watching Breaking Bad


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Uninstall it would probably help.


I uninstalled it, but it kept prompting me to install it anyway, so I thought it would leave me alone if I installed it and didn't use it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I uninstalled it, but it kept prompting me to install it anyway, so I thought it would leave me alone if I installed it and didn't use it


 
That's very odd, I get these prompts but never for apps that I had installed but not presently.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

That's a bit shit on Tapatalk's behalf... I wonder how many forum owners / admins know it does that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> That's a bit shit on Tapatalk's behalf... I wonder how many forum owners / admins know it does that?


 
It's the kind of thing Apple would kick their ass over if it happened to be reported...koff koff


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

The App Banner is an IOS 6 thing apparently. 
The example on that link shows what the banner should look like, with the 'X'


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

Safari is the IE of mac, install chrome or firefox you _fool_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> The App Banner is an IOS 6 thing apparently.
> The example on that link shows what the banner should look like, with the 'X'


 
It is but it's not meant to show apps that you don't have installed, that suggests that Tapatalk are doing something shitty with their code.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Can you use other browsers on an iPhone?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

surely an iphone can't lock you into one browser? windows got a right botty spanking for even trying that with IE a number of years back. It would be against the sainted laws of monoply and that


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is but it's not meant to show apps that you don't have installed, that suggests that Tapatalk are doing something shitty with their code.


No, it's absolutely intended to show you apps you don't have installed. That's exactly what it's for!


> If the app is already installed on a user's device, the banner intelligently changes its action, and tapping the banner will simply open the app. If the user doesn’t have your app on his device, tapping on the banner will take him to the app’s entry in the App Store.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> The App Banner is an IOS 6 thing apparently.


That's a well shit idea.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you use other browsers on an iPhone?


You can, there's Chrome, if you fancy it. 
It doesn't act as a default browser, though some Google Apps will use it if it's installed.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

It's proper shit idea and it is shit that Tapatalk utilise that feature.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> surely an iphone can't lock you into one browser? windows got a right botty spanking for even trying that with IE a number of years back. It would be against the sainted laws of monoply and that


You can use others but they're crippled to run slower by Apple.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

heard good feedback about this un

http://www.forumrunner.net/


but as I'm not smartphoned up I can't give personal endorsement. I'm just told it works nicely


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> You can use others but they're crippled to run slower by Apple.


 

is ther no end to the evil of steve jobs?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> heard good feedback about this un
> 
> http://www.forumrunner.net/
> 
> ...


I prefer just using u75 normally.
It works fine.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> heard good feedback about this un
> 
> http://www.forumrunner.net/
> 
> but as I'm not smartphoned up I can't give personal endorsement. I'm just told it works nicely


Sadly now owned by the evil empire that is Internet Brands, makers of vBulletin.
It is enabled on here though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> No, it's absolutely intended to show you apps you don't have installed. That's exactly what it's for!


 
It is? That's a bit shit, there's tons of apps that do the same thing, how do they choose? Also, that's not how it was billed at the beginning was it? It was all if you go to Facebook on your browser you'll be reminded you have the app from what I remember...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2013)

Firky said:


> It's proper shit idea and it is shit that Tapatalk utilise that feature.


 
The feature of forcing is shit but Tapatalk is a great app, much nicer browsing experience of forums like this than the mobile version.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The feature of forcing is shit but Tapatalk is a great app, much nicer browsing experience of forums like this than the mobile version.


I disagree. I like using it in the same way I would use it on a laptop


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The feature of forcing is shit but Tapatalk is a great app, much nicer browsing experience of forums like this than the mobile version.


It's not forcing, it's offering. You don't have to use it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> heard good feedback about this un
> 
> http://www.forumrunner.net/
> 
> ...


It's mostly fine (although you don't get alerts, and some other features).  However, one weirdness crept in for me yesterday, in that it threw up an ancient thread into Current Threads.  I didn't notice how old it was, but could see I'd replied to it, and thought I'd forgotten having the conversation.  I only realised it was an old thread when I was accused of a bizarre bump.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 27, 2013)

Happened to me yesterday, and now its gone.


----------

